# Should I accept a """free""" timeshare?



## Ulrike (Jan 22, 2010)

I have a free choice at owning any one of these timeshares....any of these sound good to anyone????. I can take them over for $150.00, title transfer, nothing else, not planning to pay more than $500.00 MF....any of these stand out to anyone as one to further look into?

Fairfield Ocean Ridge  	105000  	1
Wyndham Majestic Sun (aka Fairfield Destin) 	105000 	1
Wyndyham Westwinds 	105000 	1
Wyndham Resort at Fairfield Glad 	112000 	2
Wyndham Foxhunt 	126000 	1
Diamond Points 	3000 	2
Diamond Points 	4000 	1
Diamond Points 	5000 	3
Diamond Ridge on Sedona Golf 	5000 	1
BlueGreen Points-Mountain Run at Boyne 	5000 	1
BlueGreen Points-Fantasea at Atlantic Place 	6000 	1
BlueGreen Points-Christmas Mountain 	6000 	1
Fairfield at the Falls (aka Wyndham Branson) 	77000 	1
Peregrine Townhomes at San Luis Pass 	77000 	1
Wyndham SeaWatch Plantation 	77000 	2
Wyndham SeaWatch Towers 	77000 	1
Fairfield Nashville 	84000 	1
Fairfield Williamsburg at Kingsgate 	84000 	5
Wyndham Branson 	84000 	1
Fairfield Williamsburg at Kingsgate 	84000 	1
Fairfield Oceanwalk 	84000 	1
Fairfield Royal Vacation Suites 	84000 	1
Ellsworth, ME 	Acadia Village 	1
Poinciana, FL 	Alhambra at Poinciana 	4
New Orleans, LA 	Avenue Plaza Resort and Pro Spa 	6
Horry, SC 	Beach House Golf & Racquet Club 	3
St. Thomas, Virgin Islands 	Bluebeard’s Castle 	6
Ocean City, MD 	Boardwalk One 	4
Breezy Point, MN 	Breezy Point Timeshare 	10
Nisswa, MN 	Causeway on Gull 	5
Las Vegas, NV 	Cliffs at Peace Canyon 	9
Panora, IA 	Clover Ridge 	7
Cancún, MX 	Club Regina 	8
Puerto Vallarta 	Club Velas Vallarta 	5
Palma Real, MX 	Coral Ixtapa 	1
Horseshoe Bend, AR 	Crown Point Resort 	3
Delray Beach, FL 	Dover House 	7
Bella Vista, AR 	Escapes! To Bella Vista Village 	2
New Bern, NC 	Fairfield Harbour/Windjammer Villas II 	4
Sapphire, NC 	Foxhunt at Sapphire Valley 	1
Breckenridge, CO 	French Ridge 	1
Kissimmee, FL 	High Point World 	2
Sedona, AZ 	ILX Vacation Club 	2
Kimberling City, MO 	Kimberling Inn 	5
Williamsburg, VA 	Kings Creek Plantation 	4
Lehigh Acres, FL 	Lehigh Resort Club 	9
Mazatlán, MX 	Marina El Cid 	9
Columbia Falls, MT 	Meadow Lake Golf and Ski Resort 	1
Many 	MROP Vacation Club 	10
Hilton Head Island, SC 	Ocean Cove Club 	1
Newport, RI 	Oceancliff 	2
San Martin, Netherlands Antilles 	Pelican Resort Club 	4
Horry, SC 	Plantation Resort Villas 	10
Cariló, Argentina 	Playa del Sol 	3
Las Vegas, NV 	Polo Towers 	9
Lake Ozark, MO 	Port Elsewhere 	2
Williamsburg, VA 	Powhatan Plantation 	8
Drums, PA 	Quail Hollow 	6
Pinetop, AZ 	Roundhouse Resort 	5
New Bern, NC 	Sand Castle Cove 	1
Myrtle Beach, SC 	Sheraton Broadway Plantation 	2
Scottsdale, AZ 	Sheraton Desert Oasis 	9
Breckenridge, CO 	Skiers Edge 	6
Banner Elk, NC 	Smoketree Lodge 	2
San Francisco, CA 	Suites at Fisherman’s Wharf 	3
Branson, MO 	Sunterra Resorts The Plantation at Fall Creek 	9
Weston, FL 	Vacation Village at Bonaventure 	8
Weston, FL 	Vacation Village at Weston 	9
Mishawaka, IN 	Varsity Clubs of America 	3
Hilton Head Island, SC 	Village at Palmetto Dunes 	4
Lincoln, NH 	Village of Loon Mountains 	4
Wisconsin Dells, WI 	Wisconsin Dells at Tamarack 	1
St. Augustine, FL 	World Golf Village 	3
Fairfield Bay, AR 	Wyndham Fairfield Bay 	2
Fairfiled Bay, AR 	Wyndham Resort at Fairfield Bay 	10

I have no idea.I will be discussing by phone tomorrow, any input would be helpful.


----------



## london (Jan 22, 2010)

*Wyndham Westwinds Is Good*

Wyndham Westwinds would be a good resort, as it is Ocean Front in Myrtle Beach South Carolina.

Well kept oceanfront resorts are always in demand.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jan 22, 2010)

*Seasonal.*




london said:


> Well kept oceanfront resorts are always in demand.


In south Florida, pretty much all year. 

Off season north of Daytona Beach, not so much. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 23, 2010)

How many of these timeshares resorts  m/f are under $500.00 per year? I have eliminate 15 resorts with m/fees over $600.00 per year in m/f.


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 23, 2010)

Since you are new to timesharing, and just bought 3 weeks, I wouldn't make any more purchases right now.  If it was me, I would learn to use my new timeshares and wait to see if I really wanted more weeks.  The best thing you could do right now is make sure you understand the rules for reserving, exchanging, and renting the weeks you just bought.  There is a lot to learn at first.


----------



## Ulrike (Jan 23, 2010)

Thank-you that sounds like good advice. I probally won't accept a free one unless it's another Avila SLBI.

Here are some problems I have already encountered.

1. On my MDS, Villa II. I have reserved over July 4th. I know it's hot, but last year I went mid June and it was comfortable. I have to go when kids are out of school. Itis a lock-off unit, so not sure if I can do anything else about that.
It is Silver Season.

2. On my NCV. Platinum, I can't even reserve anything yet, because I am not in the Marriott System yet...however I already recieved a tax bill (delinquent) I guess the previous owners did not pay their 2009 tax. I called, checked on it, sounds like I have to pay it, since officially I did buy in 2009. It's $200.00. I'll just consider I'm paying $200.00 extra dollars for my timeshare (whatever, had I known I probally would have still bought it).
Also found out I can't get in the summer months at NCV, even though I own those premium weeks, because 1. I am not in the system yet 2. June July August at NCV is all booked up and has been a year in advance....so maybe I can go Thanksgiving...one thing is we do live close enough to commute to work if we had to.
I wouldn't mind trading my NCV for Avaira, San Diego? Anyone think I could?

3. The 3rd one is SLBI, sleeps 4, "floating red season.....that one is barely starting, so if it's like the rest of them. I won't actually own it till June, then what can I get.

this is what I have learned so far......

my main purpose was I have a big family and wanted to remain fairly close, so folks could come and go, stay a night or two, and try and vacation...

I do one  BIG thing coming up and I  hope I can use my timeshares to my advantage in this regard....

May 2011....I'd like to go  to NY, trade, anywhere close to West Point to attend my son's graduation. I hope I have some options with the trading power I own, if not, I know I will be paying $2,000.00 for the 4-5 days to accomodate our dwellings for graduation
I don't know what else I can do to trad einto this would be nice, becaseu I will also be buying about 6 airline tickets as well.
Since this is over a year away. I hope I can use my resources.

Any advice,ideas are helpful. You can probally tell I still feel lost and like I missed out already. I always feel like I barely miss the mark or am 2 sec late on a good deal, and I really want to change that, with your help!


----------



## vacationtime1 (Jan 23, 2010)

Ulrike said:


> Any advice,ideas are helpful. You can probally tell I still feel lost and like I missed out already. I always feel like I barely miss the mark or am 2 sec late on a good deal, and I really want to change that, with your help!



DeniseM's advice is the best advice:  take your time and learn how to use your purchases effectively.

Timesharing is a long-term game.  Once you have a better handle on what works for your family and what does not, you can always add to your portfolio. It is easier to buy an extra timeshare than to sell a "mistake".


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 23, 2010)

When you have questions about your Marriott TS, the Marriott board is the place to post them.  Let me know if you want your 2nd post moved there.


----------



## theduffster (Jan 24, 2010)

Ulrike said:


> Thank-you that sounds like good advice. I probally won't accept a free one unless it's another Avila SLBI.
> 
> Here are some problems I have already encountered.
> 
> ...



I'm curious about a few things:  on your 2nd timeshared, you say you got a bill for the taxes that the previous owner did not pay?  That doesn't seem very fair!  Did you find out about it after the closing?    

For the third one, you said that you won't actually own it until June.  Why will it take so long?  I thought closing would only take a few months at the most??    Is there a reason it's taking till June?  

Thanks from another newbie.


----------



## Ulrike (Jan 24, 2010)

Yes, I have to pay the taxes from 2009. No it's not fair. No I did not know about it before closing. I technically bought in 2009. I got the deed, but Marriott actually does not have me officially recorded in their sytem, should happen any day now.
What can I do? I figure, ok I'll just pay it. They are $200.00, which means I pay $200.00 more for my TS than I planned. It's not worth the headache to get all upset over it. I got a good deal on my TS. Would I have initially paid $200.00 more, yes I would have. Would I still have closed if I knew it before , yes I would have. I'd have missed out on the big picture.
I know it's not fair!
This TS is actually taking 8 months till it's complete 100%. I say it's not 100%complete because I can't make a reservation yet. I miss out on 2010 of getting anything good, because the really prime reservations are made 12 months prior and they are all booked for June, July,Aug 2010....BUt I think I can deposit the time and make a good reservation for 2011 exactly 12 months prior.(((( I think)))??????? 

My 2nd TS took 5 months to close. The first one had made an rerror and had to be re-recorded.
So with my experience, I am just going to figure 6 months on the 3rd one.

As far as using them for 2010. I don't know if I can get anything good, so I am hoping to deposit them with interval and use them in 2011, if I am understanding this correctly???

It has been allot of work and allot of learning and you ceratinly have to be on top of it, if you want the best location, deals, etc.

So far I don't have any regrets. I know I will get it all figured out and work it to my advantage.

I bought resale, got good prices. My MF are ave. Hopefully nothing else will come up to dissappoint me.


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 24, 2010)

If the previous owner got the use of the 2009 week, HE should pay the 2009 taxes.  Have you contact the closing company and the seller about this?  

This is very clear cut - if he used the week, he owes the taxes.  If you got the 2009 week, you owe the taxes.

I strongly encourage you not to buy any more timeshares until all of these weeks are in your name, and you are 100% up to speed on how to use them.  You seem to be in a bit over your head, and you don't want to add to that.

Remember that the Marriott Board is the best place for Marriott questions.


----------



## theduffster (Jan 24, 2010)

Yes, I agree with DeniseM!  If you paid taxes for 2009, you should have gotten to use the week.  Seems that you are owed a week, possibly!

I am in the waiting stage for our 2nd timeshare to close.  It's a fixed week, week 51, and I most certainly expect to have it closed by then!!  

I understand having a BIG thing coming up, my first grandchild will be born at the end of July.  My daughter lives only about 20 minutes from Stowe, and I hope they decide to stay there at least till Christmas, so we can spend a week there and I can take the baby skiing.  (just kidding!!   )  Even if they move this fall, which they MAY do, we'll still enjoy a week at Stowe.  It would just be better if I could visit with them then too.

I have bought 2 timeshares since August 2008.  I am DONE!!  Our first is a "every other year", even years only, so that's why I looked for a second one.  The second has an opt-out feature for the year 2021, and we'll probably "escape" then!


----------



## Ulrike (Jan 24, 2010)

I was billed  for delinquent taxes for 2009. I did not use the TS in 2009, as you all know.I don't now if the other owner used it or not.

I called the County Tax place where the bill was from,and since my name is on it. I have to pay.I will be the one penalized, if it does not get starightened out. They know who the other owners are. We all have their name and address.
(apparently a divorce situation).

I called back to the title/escrow company and they said I technically bought it in 2009, and they were not helpful, afterall they are done with me now.

In the long run, I will be the one penalized. I can fight and fight and Iknow 100% it is not fair, BUT.....it is $200.00. (I can also pay and be done with it, and move on). I got the good timeshare. 

I just don't want this to mess up my good credit!!!! and hopefully this has not already. I just gotthe bill 1/9/2010

Denise, I may sound like I am in over my head, because I am new and I am learning and actually learning fast. I may make some mistakes along the way, but eventually it's all going to smooth out. I don't feel like I am in "over my head" at all.This has not been stressful for me, but a welcome challenge. I look forward to learning more and more. The site has been helpful, as I put bits and pieces together and gather more and more info.

I won't be buying any more TS right now, because I think 3 weeks is plenty. There are also allot of good "getaways" I am interested in and other things also come up, where we go or need to go, regardless of our TS. As far as that "free" one goes...yeah yeah...nothing is "free" I always know that!

My TS are all fairly close to my house and are all places I wouldn't mind vacationing in, if I never ever traded!! I have a large family and many children to gift a week here and there to in the future when they grow up and get married, etc.

I paid cash for them all, wouldn't consider a loan, and my MF are not a hardship for me at this time. I could easily afford them and in time will figure out how to use them and use them to my best advantage.


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 24, 2010)

Ulrike said:


> I was billed  for delinquent taxes for 2009. I did not use the TS in 2009, as you all know.I don't now if the other owner used it or not.



Was the deed in your name before the end of 2009?  

If not, you did not OWN the TS in 2009 and were not responsible for the taxes, unless you agreed in advance to pay them.

The closing/escrow company is supposed to be working for YOU!


----------



## Ulrike (Jan 24, 2010)

The deed was recorded and then there was an error and it had to be resubmitted for re-recording. That date on the deed is Dec 30, 2009.

I did not know anything about any delinquent taxes prior.

Yes. I wish they had worked  for me better and faster. 

I did buy on Ebay and I paid, so I think it's one of those things...they had my money already, so what did they really care. (bottom lilne)

Thing is........ who really does care? I will get stuck with a faulty delinquent bill, and it will affect my credit, so the only person who does care is ME. I am the only person here with something to lose!

In the choice to simplify and avoid the least hassel, when in the end ultimatley it all comes back to me, for doing none other than buying a TS on ebay.


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 24, 2010)

Did you pay the 2009 maintenance fee?  What happened to the 2009 week?


----------



## Ulrike (Jan 24, 2010)

No My year started 2010, actually when I bought it I knew that. First year of occupancy was 2010. I was never expecting to use it in 2009.

On the deed ...dated Dec 30, 2009, they put Buyer's First year of Occupancy 2009. That is not true, and maybe that is why I have to pay taxes. I had one day to use it if the deed was dated Dec 30????? Maybe that was the loop-hole to try and make me obligated?

When I bought it on ebay it said First use 2010. I have not paid any MF yet that I know of, will have to check back if I paid themin the original amt, but I was expecting to be billed for them, but have not been yet.

On my other property MPDVillaII, I am in the Marriot Vacation Club System and when Itried to pay my MF, it said I owed 00.

This one NCV, the one we are talking about is not in the Marriott system even yet. They told me not to pay the tax bill and to call my escrow company, which i did and like they could care less.


----------



## DanCali (Jan 26, 2010)

Technically property taxes in California are on a fiscal year July 1 to June 30; i.e., the previous bill was the 2009-2010 bill. If you want to be splitting hairs, the "fair" thing would have been to split that bill since you get to use 2010 and the previous owner used 2009, so in reality you are only paying $100 more than that... not worth making a big deal out of it. 

This is the type of problem that can be avoided with title insurance, since they do verify tax payments. Of course title insurance will probably cost in excess of $300, but may be worth it for peace of mind.


----------



## Patri (Jan 26, 2010)

Oh Ulrike, you scared me. You are using the same photo as me, and I was reading my post and none of the words were familiar. Whew. What an out of body experience.


----------



## beach_bumz (Jan 26, 2010)

I have a son at West Point too, and another one on his way next year! I was wondering if there were any NY timeshares closer than NYC and can't find any. He's a yuk so we have a few years, but it'd be nice to know and start planning.

As for grabbing an additional timeshare, it's common to pick up bonus weeks with different exchange companies. I only own 3 weeks a year, but we always vacation about 6 weeks a year. I was comtemplating buying another week or two, but don't think I need to as we have had plenty of weeks from which to choose with RCI and SFX.


----------



## DVB42 (Jan 26, 2010)

DeniseM said:


> I strongly encourage you not to buy any more timeshares until all of these weeks are in your name, and you are 100% up to speed on how to use them.  You seem to be in a bit over your head, and you don't want to add to that.



I strongly agree with Denise and others on this. You will save a lot of aggravation by learning the system before getting in any deeper. I have been a timeshare owner for over 30 years and ownership has some great benefits but has downsides as well. I would recommend that you do not get more overloaded in timeshare weeks at this time. Three weeks in my opinion is a lot to start out with.

Good buying opportunities should be around for awhile. I wouldn’t worry that you will miss a good deal today. Low purchase price can be misleading; there are many other factors to consider.


----------



## Ulrike (Jan 28, 2010)

Yes thank-you DanCali, that is exactly correct about the taxes. I further investigated and I will pay my share and also some good news in that is that I should get a refund, since my I paid so much less for my TS than the original owner. They also said it would not mess up my credit, becaseu it is not a public record.
So all is well with that, no sweat.

Congrats on your sons at West Point BeachBumz! Since my son has been there we have have not owned any TS, now that we do, I investigated. I only saw a few, and they were 40-70 miles away. I kind of hate to do that for graduation week, where there is allot of back and forth. None of them looked very nice anyways.
In the past we have stayed in NYC, 50 min away. and in Fishkill 30 min away. The best time we had was when we rented a B&B 2 miles away. It was during an off season and nobody was at West Point. That was the best trip so far. We were able to just focus on our son and it was quiet and simple. We ate local, went to the street market(downtown Highland Falls) and ate brunch at Thayer Hall. I would encourage you to go when there is no planned event, it was way more intimate. We got to meet his buddies and take them out to dinner as well.
We also go to the Army Navy Game every year, as well. It's all so spectacular!
Anyone know any TS near Philadelphia?


----------



## theduffster (Jan 29, 2010)

Not really.  Closest ones seem to be either the Poconos or Atlantic City.   Link:   Timeshares in USA


----------

